# Gen 2 Copperhead with jackedup jackplate and rogue prop



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

nice prop i got the same with a 19P


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

What sled do u have and what r your numbers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe send Mel back his Jacked up Jack Plate as they are re-designing their plate so the actuator can be manually pulled down *When* it stops working/burns out.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

And hydraulic plates dont break?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey D-Bag. It has NOT been Mel's for quite some time. Good thing your on the in because u don't know jack $hit.  Congrats on becoming the most hated and worst opinionated microskiffer. U bring a bad name to everything.  

If I wanted your lip, I would take it off my zipper. 

:-X

And cut is right hydraulics break too. 

You are a troubled negative individual Nut

Don't think I have read anything u wrote to be positive 



Glad everyone's rig is not like yours. Ha


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

;D ;D ;D ;D I love me a good dose of Microskiff drama!!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Hours 

This guy is just a hater. 

I guess if I liked to fish those 10000 in meritt by myself all the time and bash and hate on everyone's skiff and ideas. We would be great friends. 

Wow what a weirdo 

Go cry a about it somewhere else, nut job. 

:'(


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

> Hours
> 
> This guy is just a hater.
> 
> ...




LOL! I'm speaking the complete truth! Funny that 95% of your posts are not about helping other members out, but posting in your own bragging thread to increase your view count.LOL!

Yes, hydraulic jack plates can break, but if they do in the highest setting you can manually pull the motor down and get back home!

^ just call and ask Jacked Up JP's.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

> Hey D-Bag. It has NOT been Mel's for quite some time. Good thing your on the in because u don't know jack $hit.  Congrats on becoming the most hated and worst opinionated microskiffer. U bring a bad name to everything.
> 
> If if wanted your lip, I would take it off my zipper.
> 
> ...




Come on up Mr. Mature, but if my Mom named me Ryan......... or Pat or any other 1st name that goes both ways maybe I would feel the need to beat my chest and prove my toughness on the internet! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Found this ad. 

Perfect for Mr lonely nut. 

Merritt Island Rep needed

Trade your Ankona and fish by yourself in one inch of water. U can yell, curse, and bash on everyone's skiff. 

No gas needed just a bad attitude. 

Maybe if u sell these u can become a rep










Wahhhhhhh [smiley=1-tears2.gif]

Not toughness. I speak the truth.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Feel like Iam on fs where is the microskiff family love.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I apologize Makin. 

Just have to say that all the PM's I'm getting are hilarious. 

Thanks I needed a good laugh today. 

At work for 48 hours. 

Love it. Keep 'em coming. 



Side note:  I fished the Ankona tournament that you did show up to (surprise) with Kevin,friend & Owner of Jacked up Jackplates. So...I'm up to date. Those who were there...know


----------



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

> What sled do u have and what r your numbers.


 I have a 16ft flats & bay with a 115 evinrude.... Full gear 2 people 20ish gallons of fuel ....
My WOT is 5700-5750 rpm @ 44-45mph
Dead flat bay no chop trimmed to the nuggets spinning
6400rpm racing to the marina at 53mph

I had the 21pitch demo but had trouble spinning it hole shot was lagging and my WOT was about 5k rpm @38mph
Trimmed spun 5700rpm around 46mph


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I notice a lot of people run their etec's over 6000rpm's. I thought it was supposed to hit at 5750?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

After speaking to the BRP technician, ideally the closer to 5750 the better your engine will run and last longer. But u still can go up to 6000rpm wot. 

I needed a better hole shot so the 17p does that. 

I may cup the prop a little more to get more bite and slightly lower the rpm under 6000rpm at wot. 

;D


----------

